# Garden project



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

I can see how you all love a garden project so I hope you don't mind me posting mine from a few years back which is still ongoing. This was my first ever attempt at any building work.

The starting point










The result










Phase two - the pizza oven which is currently ongoing.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

bloody change that is


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks great massive improvement


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Really like that! Well done!


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

Thanks guys.
I do think practically anything would have been an improvement over how we found it


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Nice job!! You have talent :thumb:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Where did you buy that canopy from?


----------



## Wrigit (May 2, 2007)

Great turn around from what you had!

What pizza oven are you going for?


----------

